# Welding Conduit?



## sniperbrad (Oct 12, 2009)

I am getting ready to make a few hang-on stands and I am going to go with EMT conduit. The question I have is, how am I going to need to weld this stuff? I have never welded on any conduit, but I do have a bit of welding experience. I have a Hobart Handler 140 that I am running flux core on right now. Will I be able to run the flux core or do I need to step up to a MIG setup? I guess it would help if I new what the EMT conduit was actually made of. I just want to make sure I know what I am getting into before I go spending money. Anybody that can help, I appreciate it.


----------



## Bighunter4x4 (Sep 7, 2006)

wouldnt do it. the emt is thinwall and galvanized. That stuff bad to breathe. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## clover buck1020 (Nov 28, 2008)

i would not use emt, it is too thin a material to weld properly unless you tig weld it. and with the galvanized coating tig welding would be tough unless you spent a bunch of time grinding off the coating and prepping the fits so that all joints are fit right to weld properly. i would use thin wall box tube and / or angle iron and paint it when done. unless you can weld aluminum, if so thats the way to go. i am a welder by trade and had made a bunch of climbing stands about fifteen years ago out of aluminum. they came out nice but have since been buying all my stands, you can't build a good one as cheap as you can buy them once you figure what your time is worth. one last thing, if you are using flux core wire to weld now then you already have a mig wleder, i assume you meant you would need to get a flow meter and bottle of gas to use solid wire? just my opinion


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

I would get a better steel the weld. The galvanizing can be ground off where you are going to weld but it is a very weak metal.
Plus it takes flux core really bad.

Get yourself a mig setup and some good steel.


----------



## brandon_ (Jun 22, 2008)

Not a safe idea in any way. Even if you could weld it, conduit is not made for any sort of load bearing purposes.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*conduit welding*

Use a tig welder with silicone bronze wire (everdure), it holds my big butt.
It doesn't over heat the conduit and the weld is very strong if done correctly. OK nay sayers, let me have it:wink:


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

You can weld galvanized stuff safely as long as its done outside or with a good vetilation system. I would use EMT conduit though for safety reasons. Its not very strong stuff. You could go with rigid conduit, it will be stronger or just pick up some steel square tubing.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

I use solid wire & shielding gas 75/25, I run a .028 wire. no prepping is needed just weld in a well ventalated area as someone previously pointed out.

You really dont have to cope you joints but it will give them strength & look nicer. I would biuld a loc on out of at least 1" EMT with 3/4" bracing.

Your flux core will work but its messy. alot of cleanup work. 

As far a the strength of conduit, it has been used for rigging on Swamp buggys & airboats for years . If properly braced it is plenty strong for a tree stand.


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Buy a hang on and climbing sticks. Approximately $60 for a cheap one and sticks around $40 - $50. Sprotsmansguide has some cheaper than that. TMA approved with a harness. Hard to beat.


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

used the stuff for years before we started just buying stands from the big box stores. We always welded it with a torch and mild steel (clothes hangers) It works well as long as you brace it. used expanded steel mesh for the platform and 3/4" emt for the rest. Takes alot of time but works well. I would say you can buy yourself a fairly decent stand tho for $60 and you will probably have that into one you build. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

I am a professinal welder and we weld it all the time in our shop is it bad to breath yes can it be welded and be strong yes just take the usual precautions and you will be fine


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

I had some extra EMT laying around from building a walltent frame, so I welded up a 3 wheeled cart out of the scraps just for the fun of it. After bulding that little cart, I wouldn't use EMT for anything that supports a human (like a tree stand). It is tough to get quality/consistant welds.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Sep 12, 2009)

*galvy bad stuff*

only weld that stuff outdoors and take breaks so you dont get a bunch of the gas in your helement...ukey:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Conduit is usually made of cast alloy. Not the best for welding. Galv is not an issue the best way to get rid of galv is to use a torch to heat it and then push the oxygen handle to blow it off. Pops right off. you can heat the metal too much because you can cut it by mistake. You will see the galv turn bright orange and a quick tap will get it off. A quick pass with a soft pad will get you a really clean weld surface. 

But I agree with most here and say go with carbon steel materials. Short arc or tig works best for light metals. Short arc is much quicker for Me at least.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

itchyfinger said:


> Conduit is usually made of cast alloy. Not the best for welding. Galv is not an issue the best way to get rid of galv is to use a torch to heat it and then push the oxygen handle to blow it off. Pops right off. you can heat the metal too much because you can cut it by mistake. You will see the galv turn bright orange and a quick tap will get it off. A quick pass with a soft pad will get you a really clean weld surface.
> 
> But I agree with most here and say go with carbon steel materials. Short arc or tig works best for light metals. Short arc is much quicker for Me at least.


this method of removing galvinized only works on hot dipped not the electro plated or chemical dipped galvinized which is very thin


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

leave the emt conduit alone it is not strong enough for a treestand but in the old days i had one made of al conduit but it was not welded,i am not a welder but i am an electrician emt will kink with hand strength


----------



## 32t (Apr 13, 2009)

*Agree with QuickReflex*

I agree with QuickReflex. I spent many hours last weekend in an EMT ladder stand. I read a similar thread to this and was thinking about it when I did a stint in a store bought one which felt arguably less safe. I got a good chuckle earlier this year when I took an advanced bowhunter class and they said the TMA said to dispose of stands [and buy new] when a manufacturer went out of business. Some stands that I use were built by a freind that died this last summer and not falling out of a stand! [R.I.P Don]

Tim






QuickReflex said:


> I use solid wire & shielding gas 75/25, I run a .028 wire. no prepping is needed just weld in a well ventalated area as someone previously pointed out.
> 
> If properly braced it is plenty strong for a tree stand.


----------



## 1mitch4 (Aug 30, 2005)

Built 8 hang ons out of conduit using flux core, and haven't had a problem yet. I don't pay a lot of attention to most people. I have the engineering experience and conduit is plenty strong for it, just take your time and make good welds.


----------



## Bama4344 (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure you are welding in a well ventilated area & please wear your saftey harness no matter what stand you're in.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

donn92 said:


> this method of removing galvinized only works on hot dipped not the electro plated or chemical dipped galvinized which is very thin


Yes sir you are correct!


----------



## anvil (Sep 2, 2009)

EMT is way to thin I would look for some box tubing. Galvanize like every one say's is some bad stuff + flux core wire welding is not as strong a weld..


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

anvil said:


> EMT is way to thin I would look for some box tubing. Galvanize like every one say's is some bad stuff + flux core wire welding is not as strong a weld..


flux core is a strong weld they use it when welding beams together when building a steel frame for tall buildings it is basically the same as stick welding you just get a longer weld bead than with a stick weld and a circle is stronger than a square but I would use box tubing just for easy of fitting the parts together


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

I know people like to make things as do I. But for what a stand costs and the safety issue....why in the hell would you think of using thin wall emt and hanging from 20+ feet in the air?? Guess it's just me but for what it will be you could go and buy one for $30-$40. I like to make things to save a dollar. But in this case it will cost you more and you don't even know what you are doing? Definately not worth my time and cost more $$ to risk my butt and my familys well being.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hammer0419 said:


> I know people like to make things as do I. But for what a stand costs and the safety issue....why in the hell would you think of using thin wall emt and hanging from 20+ feet in the air?? Guess it's just me but for what it will be you could go and buy one for $30-$40. I like to make things to save a dollar. But in this case it will cost you more and you don't even know what you are doing? Definately not worth my time and cost more $$ to risk my butt and my familys well being.


I complete agree with you


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Emt*

I agree weld it with good ventilation. I use inner shield wire and don't grind off the galvanized coating and have had no issues. Cope out the ends so it fits around the radius of the mating piece for more strength. I started using it cause I'm an electrician and the stuff was free when we tore out old jobs and the cut off's were just the right size I use 3/4" EMT . I weigh 250 and this stand is very strong. I have 6 of them. It has a lot to do with the design.


----------



## sniperbrad (Oct 12, 2009)

I appreciate the advice from those who have actually done this. The others, I don't need useless comments on how safe the conduit is or is not. Obviously, I researched this topic before posting, so I don't need redundant information. Also, I never said I didn't know what I was doing when welding or fabricating. I have just never worked with conduit and wasn't sure exactly what it was made of and what type of welding setup needed to be used. Don't go jumping to conclusions or bashing people when you don't know where they are coming from. Once again, to those of you with actual advice - thank you.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

anvil said:


> EMT is way to thin I would look for some box tubing. Galvanize like every one say's is some bad stuff + flux core wire welding is not as strong a weld..


Flux core gas shielded wire is good for 72,000PSI. Short arc or hard wire shield gas welding is good for 52K. That's pretty damn strong. But it's NOT strong if you weld right over galv. without any prep. You will get perosity. Why would anyone want to weld over galvanize is just beyond me. You can put up with all that popping and hissing if you want...I'm not. Of course cutting and welding 1-1/2" Galvanized grating and handrail pipe to countless +10's offshore has left me a pretty bad taste for it....literally. Of course that was with stick welding so it was possible to "burn" the galv off before laying down a bead. A tip for those who don't know....Milk can help knock down a flare up of Galv poisoning. :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

sniperbrad said:


> I appreciate the advice from those who have actually done this. The others, I don't need useless comments on how safe the conduit is or is not. Obviously, I researched this topic before posting, so I don't need redundant information. Also, I never said I didn't know what I was doing when welding or fabricating. I have just never worked with conduit and wasn't sure exactly what it was made of and what type of welding setup needed to be used. Don't go jumping to conclusions or bashing people when you don't know where they are coming from. Once again, to those of you with actual advice - thank you.


Why would you be upset with people concerned with your well being?  And who bashed you?   This is a public forum and people are entitled to their opinions......If you really wanted info without opinion you should have just googled "WELDING ON GALVAZNIZED MATERIALS" and you would have gotten this PDF.......
http://www.sperkoengineering.com/html/articles/WeldingGalvanized.pdf


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

itchyfinger said:


> Flux core gas shielded wire is good for 72,000PSI. Short arc or hard wire shield gas welding is good for 52K. That's pretty damn strong. But it's NOT strong if you weld right over galv. without any prep. You will get perosity. Why would anyone want to weld over galvanize is just beyond me. You can put up with all that popping and hissing if you want...I'm not. Of course cutting and welding 1-1/2" Galvanized grating and handrail pipe to countless +10's offshore has left me a pretty bad taste for it....literally. Of course that was with stick welding so it was possible to "burn" the galv off before laying down a bead. A tip for those who don't know....Milk can help knock down a flare up of Galv poisoning. :wink:


The Galvanize on conduit is not as thick or problematic as hot dipped or painted galv. it is electroplated very thin layer & welds just fine with no popping or voids in the welds. Another way but more time comsuming is to brase it, this was the way before the affordable migs came along. Fux core is plenty stong just unnecesarily messy.


----------



## sniperbrad (Oct 12, 2009)

Itchy, I agree and apologize if I came off as an a**hole. I guess that will teach me to get on here after a bad day of yelling at Privates. Oh well, no harm, no foul. Overall, I am pretty pleased with the amount of information I have gotten off this forum since finding it.


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

I've made a real nice, strong ladder stand from emt, generator frames, wheelbarrel handles and all sorts of stuff from emt and a millermatic 200 with selfsheilding wire. No issues if you know what your doing and don't design something beyond the capacity of the material you are using. I find the best thing to do if your not sure is to ask advice from others just like you did. Go for it emt is great stuff if used within its capacity


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

sniperbrad said:


> Itchy, I agree and apologize if I came off as an a**hole. I guess that will teach me to get on here after a bad day of yelling at Privates. Oh well, no harm, no foul. Overall, I am pretty pleased with the amount of information I have gotten off this forum since finding it.


How can it ever be a bad day if you're yelling @ privates:wink:


----------



## hungry hunter (May 29, 2009)

+1 on the MILK to help out, found out that one the hard way!!


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

3Dblackncamo said:


> leave the emt conduit alone it is not strong enough for a treestand but in the old days i had one made of al conduit but it was not welded,i am not a welder but i am an electrician emt will kink with hand strength


i would like to see you bend 1" emt by hand (1/2" yes). i a journeyman, had to several times weld galvanized for custom box's, just pay attention to what your doing and everything will be fine. ever look at how thick that wall is on some of the store bought stands are. its all about bracing. you are not hanging in the middle of a horizitonal 10ft piece of 1/2"emt.


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

1" is very stong. I live in swamp buggy land and they just about all have 1" for the railing. and because of that you see a lot of homemade stands built out of it...

good luck- post pics


----------

